# "Piddlequick"



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a couple more photos of "Piddlequick" for those who asked to see them. She's just 5 months old now and beginning to become a "proper" dog. (_Real name 'Gracie' for those who have not seen her before.)_

Spitting teeth at the moment, but the chewing is not bad at all. She gnaws shoes (_when we forget and leave them accessible_) but mostly quite gently so they are soggy but unharmed. She has several bought and home-made chewy toys and is happy to use them if we encourage her a bit.

She's very handy for the "Losing weight" thread. She can already walk a lot further than we can - five miles yesterday and after a sleep she wanted to go again.










Sitting in the garden this morning, waiting for her ball to be thrown.​









Playing with what's left of a Decathlon "Ball Bag" after we removed the bag.​
Regards


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Lovelay doggay. I thought this was another prostate post. 8O I do hope this little doggy gives you years of happiness as I can tell the dogs happiness is already assured.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Zeb

I think 5 miles for such a young pup is a tad too much. I was always advised to keep exercise down to 5 minutes per month for the 1st year. This limit is suggested to let the muscles and bones form correctly without straining them. So for Gracie it would be approximately 25 minutes a day at the moment.

Ian


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Great dog hope she gives as much pleasure as our Mitsi does to us, only problem is getting so attached to them it really hurts when anything happens, worse than loosing a limb

Best regards
Broom


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

What an adorable puppy. She looks full of mischief and character. I can imagine she can be quite a handfull when she sets her mind to it :wink: 

I would also be wary of walking her too far at her age, even if she does want run for miles, her bones and joints are still forming especially hips and shoulders. The last thing you want is for her to have problems there in the future.

Glenn who is a huge softie when it comes to dogs ( hence our 4 8O ) has already started muttering about the larger garden at our next house being so much more dog space....... is very jealous of your baby here  

Tina


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

By the way Dave, I didn't mention that we are in a similar situation with Duke our 5 month old St Bernard. Unlike Gracie though he is now about 46Kg and still growing. With St Bernards you have to take care of their joints till they are 24 months old.

Ian


----------



## jobbie (Jun 1, 2006)

Pretty little dog. 

'Dylan' our bull terrier, is just 4 months old now and we can't wait to introduce him to motorhoming. Regarding the long walks, we too were advised by the breeder to keep the walks short as the bones were still supple and prone to strain etc. 

Kim


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

AAWWW!!! What gorgeous doggies all 3 of them, I wil have to take some more piccys of Tizzie as she has grown quite a bit from the last one

Anne


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Definitely short walks for Ruby-that's if she can be bothered to get out of bed !!
:roll:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Here's Mitsi again if you missed her last time

Broom


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

What a cutie Gracie is. Here is a pic of Rigger, he is resting at the mo had op last week to remove an undesended Part of his anatomy. Also a pic of Molly our black and white cat and Guiness our one eyed cat


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

i would not worry about the odd long walk at this age as long as the dog is going at its own pace or it is not bread know to suffer with hip dysplasia.

when my 2 where young it was the only way i got some peace. If they where not running in and out of the house they where attacking my feet. If they where not doing that they where eating each other or robbing and chewing any thing they got there sticky poors on. 

The one thing you should definitely not do is make them run for long periods, before they 24 months eg bike rides. 

laura + Dave

Gamba and Dutch rhodesian ridgebacks


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Ahh all the dogs and cats are sooooooo cute!!!!! 



Sarah (Viv's daughter)


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

If the toofy's are bothering her, why dont you put a toy or sock in the freezer and then give it to her to chew...soothes tender gums.....


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

What GREAT pictures and what LOVELY dogs/cats.......think yourselves very lucky that I dont know how to transfer photos from Picasa to here otherwise you would be INUNDATED with pics of our seven !!!!! ( and boy are they CUTE ! )
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> What GREAT pictures and what LOVELY dogs/cats.......think yourselves very lucky that I dont know how to transfer photos from Picasa to here otherwise you would be INUNDATED with pics of our seven !!!!! ( and boy are they CUTE ! )
> Lynda


If you can get at the URLs for your photos on Picasa it's easy. Just use the "Insert URL" icon above in the usual way. Haven't used Picasa though so I don't know if you can do it this way.

Ohterwise download the photo's onto your Desktop and upload them as attachments.

Looking forward to your Pooch Piccies.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw Zebs she is just so lovely it makes me want to go out and get another one...............but I think two welshies in one house is enough ROFL 

What lovely pets everyone has..............how much food does Duke require a day I remember us looking at a rescue St Bernard many years ago, he is a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> What lovely pets everyone has..............how much food does Duke require a day I remember us looking at a rescue St Bernard many years ago, he is a lovely looking dog.


I have another query about feeding and urban myths - but will start a new thread later on. _(That will wind peedee up even more -  >>see here<< .)_

Must get back to the "Orders of the Day" list or I shall be in trouble when Sian gets home.

Regards


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Haven't we all got loveley doggies and cats on here, should do a callender next year with them, just taken a couple of Tizzie now she has grown a bit

Anne


----------

